# So excited



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

I just ordered this case:










and this skin:










Can't wait till they arrive! I hope they are as nice in real life as they look on Ebay


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow! Purple is not my personal favorite, but the skin is stunning!!!!! Please post pictures when you get both  

And congratulations  !!!!!


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

I will!  Purple is not my favourite either (I am more of a pink and blue type of person), but this just struck me and I fell in love with it.  I think it is just gorgeous!

I have a lovely pink Decalgirl skin atm which I love so it will be hard to take that off and put this new one on.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

That is lovely!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful!!  I just ordered the same color case today.....  That purple color really called to me also  .


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Where can you get that case? And Tracey: Can you post a pic of the pink skin you have now?


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow. that is lovely.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Tracey said:


> I just ordered this case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!
Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like the set


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I like purple and I love this combo!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice combo!!  Can't wait to see the real live thing, don't forget to post once you have them.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

great combo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luna said:


> Where can you get that case? And Tracey: Can you post a pic of the pink skin you have now?


I'd also like to now where this is from!

Betsy


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

I found it on Ebay. They are coming from Hawaii and hopefully will be here by mid next week (Australia).

Here is the link to their store on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Kindle-2-Leather-Case-Cover-Jacket-Accessories-Purple_W0QQitemZ170466859364QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27b09dd964

If you scroll down they have a lot of other skins and the fake and real leather cases. I personally think I got an awesome deal. I got the fake leather case and the skin for $26AUD plus $4 postage.

I love some of the skins they have but just fell in love with the purple one.

ETA - this is my curren pink skin which I love as well.

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19117


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Tracey,

I am getting the synthetic book-style K2 cover from them in blue for my DH's birthday present -- synthetic not for the cost but because the "wallet" slots on the inner cover AND the elastic straps for the Kindle appear less noticeable in the synthetic (in the blue -- other colors are less contrast-y). I got him a DecalGirl skin in American Cherry (matte) with the last coupon. Waiting to give the skin and cover together on his birthday!

My only dilemma is whether to pay the custom fee to have skins for his cell phone and netbook done in the same Cherry wood-look, or go with the Dark Burlwood for the phone and the [custom also] Quest, which is an antique map on parchment, for the computer. Oh me oh my.

ks


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, looks great.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Nothing better than some cute new accessories to lift your spirits!  Be sure to post when they arrive so we can see your Kindle all dolled up!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

What a beautiful combination!  Enjoy them!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the purple, and the skin and cover go together beautifully. Great choice!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

If I hadn't very recently OD'd on purple, I'd be all over this!  LOL


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

Still waiting for it to arrive.  Hoping it will be here tomorrow or the next day!  I can't wait to see what they are like.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Very very pretty and perfect for spring


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Tracey,
The blue synthetic cover from BundleMonster arrived yesterday; I just opened it as I had to wait for my husband to be out of the house.  The cover is very nice!  The color is good; I was afraid it would be too bright and artificial-looking but it's not, it's more like a slate blue, well a bright slate blue but nice.  The synthetic leather is nice-feeling, not plastic-y, and the stitching is very even.  Well-made for something so inexpensive!  Also it is quite supple and the cover folds behind the Kindle easily.

I also opened the first package from DecalGirl, and the American Cherry is red-der than my monitor displayed... I'm not sure about how it goes with the cover.  So I'm thinking I will not put it on his Kindle to surprise him on his birthday, but just give him the skins and let him decide on his own.  I have or have coming DG skins as follows:
American Cherry for his Kindle,
Dark Burlwood for his Samsung Blackjack 2 phone, and
Quest (antique map) for his new Acer netbook... which is also a birthday surprise.

He likes wood and he likes maps.  I'll let him choose whether he wants all of his devices to match or stay with the different skins I picked.  I would always go with matching (and I have two coming for me...)


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

These cases are really nice looking!_ (I don't need another case... I don't need another case...)_


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

robjond - lol pity it is coming into winter here.  I wish it was spring, although the weather we are having at the moment is very spring like and lovely.

Krystal - thanks for letting me know.  I got the synthetic leather too.  I can't wait till it arrives.  I am hoping it will be waiting for me today when I get home.  The blue sounds lovely!  Do you think it would give enough protection for the Kindle?

As for the skins, I think you should just give it to him and let him decide.  Sometimes the colours can be a bit deceptive on the monitor.  I was lucky with my first skin, it was exactly how I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, nice find Tracey.  I do not need another case, I do  not need another case, I do....


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Tracey,
Re: protection.  I don't think any "jacket" cover is going to protect a Kindle from a fall onto a hard surface, but as far as protection in a handbag or tote, I think this will do fine.  Although it is not as rigid as the Mivizu Sleek covers we have now, it is more padded.  

Neither kind extends far enough around the edges to protect from knocking the corners, but that was clear in the auction photos.  I didn't want to increase the "footprint" of the device, myself, and was most concerned with protecting the screen.  

Let me know what you think when yours arrives!


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

Well I got my cover and skin (haven't gotten around to taking a pic yet) I love the cover BUT I wasn't that impressed with the skin.  I love the pic on the skin but I didn't like the feel of it and I also don't like the stickiness of it and haven't put it on my K2 as I didn't want to risk it leaving behind a sticky residue.

But I still have my decalgirl skin on which is a nice pink and it goes well with the purple cover.  So not a bad purchase, just a bit disappointing about the skin.  Oh well you live and learn I suppose.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

awww. too bad about the skin.  Glad the cover turned out well, though!


----------

